# Scales and Key



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody want to be a super bad-arse and post up a lesson or some info on scales and key. i've read about it quite a bit, but was hoping for a more personal touch, like "try this" and "do that"....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Anybody want to be a super bad-arse and post up a lesson or some info on scales and key. i've read about it quite a bit, but was hoping for a more personal touch, like "try this" and "do that"....


 I wish I knew what the hail scales were.. I play mostly in the catatonic scale in e, g, and whatever else happens ta fall into the mix..:rotfl: I really don't know what notes are what.. I play by ear and feel... I shoulda took lessons or something so I could understand al that theory stuff..
There tuns of such stuff on youtube tho... I watch it and get Idea's but I don't understand what i'm seeing....


----------



## Ozzey (Mar 25, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> Anybody want to be a super bad-arse .


I don't come anywhere close to that but, I understand theory a good bit and know a bit about sheet music. It all relates back to the piano and how the keys are structured. As far as "try this" or "do that". I know its hard to describe but it sounds like you have something in mind maybe I can help. (Bass is my instrument which is in a whole nother clef so I may have to go to some of my six stringin buddies to double check my notes.)


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Me the same. I have some friends that have a garage band and the lead player was helpin me and telling me about scales. He showed me a scale to play and he played chords behind it. REally cool stuff.

I know alot of country licks are done in the pentatonic scale. I am only vaguely aware of the scale though. He said he uses his knowledge of scales to work around figuring out songs. I wish I knew more.

I also have a friend that plays professionally. He travels with the Casey Donahew band. Man, this guy can smoke a guitar. He knows a lot but I think mostly he is just talented and comes from a musical family. His dad plays a lot too. I will post a video of his noodling in a bit.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I was going to upload a video, but it says wrong format. How do you post a video from an iphone?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here are two sites that I really like:

www.justinguitar.com
www.guitartricks.com

The first is free, but he asks for donations. Tremendous teacher with lots of video lessons on scales, chords, etc, plus a number of lessons on specific songs.

The second one requires a subscription of about $15/month but has a number of instructors and a wide range of lessons.

Bruce


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

that justin guitar site is AWESOME. i've done some studying on scales and chord construction and what have you...so i thought...i'll skip past the basic for sure and go into the hard stuff...NOPE!! his basic is pretty much everything the other site covered...then he goes beyond that...good info, thanks!


----------

